# Jedediah Smith (progressive death metal band)



## Jedediah Smith (Aug 5, 2011)

My name is Dakota Diemand, I have been recording progressive death metal, as a one-man band, for over three years. I recently changed the project name, from I Hope You Freeze to Death, to Jedediah Smith. I will be moving out to Los Angeles to attend Musician's Institute, where I plan to really get the ball rolling, with this band. I play guitar, drums, bass, keys, and I sing (clean and growling). I like to think that my music is pretty unique, but it is most along the lines of Opeth, Between the Buried and Me, Scale the Summit, etc. I write long songs, that frequently shift between genres, tempos, time signatures. I have a few videos on youtube, that you can view, by searching Dakota Diemand. I also have a facebook page, with a large amount of my songs, as well as a last.fm account (where you can download my music, for free), a cd on itunes (as I Hope You Freeze to Death), etc. I will post some of my newest music in this forum, so that you get an idea of what my stuff sounds like. I know the drumming is not perfect, on my last couple of albums, but on the newer stuff, the drums are nearly 100% perfect. Please post and let me know what you think, and if you like it, please tell your friends!

-Dakota

Go to itunes, cdbaby, facebook, youtube, last.fm, myspace, amazon, etc., to listen to my music, if you so desire. Search for Jedediah Smith, I Hope You Freeze to Death, or Dakota Diemand. I am in the process of changing my band name and some sites don't make it very easy to update it, so if you can't find Jedediah Smith, again, just search for Dakota Diemand, or I Hope You Freeze to Death.

Thanks,
Dakota


this is me playing at a blues open mic, doing some solo improv in g harmonic minor, over "The Thill is Gone".


this is my homemade music video. I did EVERYTHING, for this video, from the music, to the filming, to the direction, to the editing, and yada-yada-yada. I was inspired to make this video, after an old friend of mine committed suicide (she hung herself). I wasn't really saddened, by this event, but I was left wondering.... why? Why did she do it? How could she be so weak and pathetic, that she just gave up on life, and killed herself. Everyone said that she didn't deserve to die, but she killed herself! I wish I could say that she didn't deserve to die, but she wasn't murdered, she did herself in. So, enough of my ranting, check out the video. If you don't like the theme, or the imagery, that's fine by me, but please respect the hard work and time (4 1/2 months), that I put into this project. I will accept all comments and suggestions, as long as you are respectful and aren't just some lifeless troll, who has nothing better to do than piss people off, for fun.

enjoy,
Dakota

I Hope You Freeze to Death
download my first two albums, for free. I'm in the process of posting my latest album, as well.

Jedediah Smith (formerly known as I Hope You Freeze to Death) | Facebook

I Hope You Freeze to Death | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

I Hope You Freeze to Death | I Hope You Freeze to Death | CD Baby

also, search itunes for I Hope You Freeze to Death, to find my first 2 albums (as a double album), that is if you feel like paying for it. Otherwise, just go to Last.fm, for free copies.

My music video is copywritten under Jedediah Smith, but I originally posted it, under the name I Hope You Freeze to Death.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 6, 2011)

You have an Amish as fuck band name.

Oh, and:









I'm listening to your music now.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

Jedediah Smith | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

new myspace, i will get it set-up sick, asap

Thanks for checking out my music! Jedediah Smith was a fur trapper, in the 1800's, who mapped a lot of the rocky mountains. He was a total badass. His camp was attacked, by indians, and he was the only survivor, but it gets better. He, and his men, were scouting the woods, for animals, when he was attacked, by a grizzly. The bear ripped off his scalp, and part of his face. His men were able to scare off the bear and sew Jedediah's face, and scalp, back on, with 1830's fishing line. He eventually met his demise, at the hands of the Comanche's, when they found him, searching for water, on their land. They promptly killed him. He happens to be a personal hero, of mine. I definitely did not intend for the name to sound amish, but it is definitely an old-timey name. Thanks again, for taking an interest, let me know what you think, about the tunes!

-Dakota

I practice quite a bit and that's why I've made it this far. What part of the production do you think needs work? I've perfected my method and I've got it sounding about as good as it can, with my current set-up. I record, direct in, on a Boss br-864 digital recorder, playing to a metronome, I double the guitar tracks, record the bass and drums, then do the vocals. I then transfer the tracks, to my macbook, then use garageband, to mix and master the songs. My drumming is not metronome perfect, but it's pretty good, for never taking lessons. The drums are probably the weakest point, in my opinion, but other than that, I believe that it sounds pretty damn good, considering the dated technology, that I'm recording with.

&#x202a;MetalHeadBass666&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

this is the youtube channel, of my bass player, Connor Coram. He fucking rips shit up on six string and fretless bass. we live in different states currently (me in Colorado, him in Michigan), but we are both going to attend musician's institute, starting in the fall. as of yet, we haven't recorded anything together, other than a concert we played at the M.I. summer shot program, last summer. I'm pumped, to start recording with him and the other fine musicians, at M.I.
Check out his videos, I'm sure all will be impressed, I know I sure as hell am. I feel lucky, to have found such a great musician, to join me, in my quest for Progressive Death Metal.

-dakota



TRENCHLORD said:


> Totaly off topic, but I spent a day hiking in Jeddidiah Smith Redwoods state park in extreme nothern Cali. It's just off "redwood highway" between Crescent City CA and Grants Pass OR.. Awsome terrain, small waterfalls everywhere, and huge old growth trees. Don't worry about the cougers.


That's awesome, man, I've never had a chance to visit any of the many parks (i believe there are about 10 parks that are named, after him), that his name graces. I hear most of them are quite beautiful. Check out the tunes, while you're here!



CrushingAnvil said:


> Pretty interesting, man.


how so? explain your thoughts, good sir.



TRENCHLORD said:


> Great Epic. I love the way the song proggresses. I think the video could use more interwoven scenes from TV/Movie/documenteries and such. Thats just my ussual preference with all videos though. I've just never prefered to watch a singer unless the singer is playing also (like Chuck S. of Death). Anything that is psychodelic, conceptual, and brutal at the same time is WINNING!!! we musn't forget charlie


thanks, dude. Ya, i wish I could've done more with the video, but my technology (imovie), is pretty limited, with what I can do. I spent a long time, making the video (4 1/2 months), so any more time, ganking around, with imovie's bullshit, might have driven me mad. That software is not the best for making music videos. It was a bitch to line up all the parts right and some it is still slightly off. Also, on a side-note, most of my songs, are so-called "epics". I rarely write songs less than 8 minutes long. I just love writing long songs, but sometimes I can't even help them being so long. I just keep writing cause it just flows out and eventually, I just know when the song should end because it just feels right.

If you anybody likes what they hear, please feel free to like Jedediah Smith, on facebook. It makes me look good, you know?

good morning, fellow guitarists, it's way too early!



NaYoN said:


> There are some interesting things going on in the song for sure. I think you should stop double or even triple posting, because the moderators will be upset.
> 
> I like the middle eastern influenced vocals around 10 minutes into your song.


word, i didn't realize that was against the rules, i'll try to be more careful next time. Which things did i triple post? I know i double posted one of my videos, in the youtube thread, but I figured that more people would have added shit, since I posted it. It ended up being directly after my previous post, so I guess i'll have to watch out for that. What would the moderators do, kick me off, for newbie ignorance?

I got my newest album up, on last.fm, just search I Hope You Freeze to Death. For some reason, I wasn't able to put 2 of the songs up, so it's missing a couple pieces, both of which I think are pretty bitching. I'll find a way to get them posted, somewhere.

I now have all three of my albums, on last.fm. There are a couple songs missing because they wouldn't let me upload them, for some stupid reason. I have four albums, before these three, but I consider these to be the first three because they are of much higher quality, than my first few observations. The Marijuana Conspiracy, is my first album, that features good sound quality and decent drumming (the drums are not perfect). Chill the Fuck Out, is actually my favorite album, that I have done, to this point. I recorded it, in my Denver apartment, while people below me pounded on the ceiling because of the drums. There are some great songs, on that album, at least I enjoy them, that is. My newest album, to be released is, In the Hands of Man..., it is about how everything that man puts his greasy mitts on, turns to shit. It isn't a concept album, it just has different songs, with themes, along those lines. All three albums, are under I Hope You Freeze to Death.

here's the equipment, that I use:
dean ml shadow w/ floyd rose and emg 81 and 85
fender strat standard w/ emg 81's
gibson sg standard
martin 000cxe acoustic/electric
soundgear by ibanez bass
marshall valvestate vs100h, through jbl p.a. speakers (as of now, but i plan to get a carvin Steve Vai legacy 2x12 cab)
boss br-864
roland electric kit w/ td-9 processor
effects/pedals: boss pedal tuner, mxr noise gate, mxr carbon copy delay, mxr micro chorus, dimebag crybaby from hell, marshall p802 channel switch

I am also planning on getting an Agile 8-string, within the next month.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 6, 2011)

Not a big fan of the vocals, but the actual compositions are awesome. Nice chops dude!


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, man. What part of the vocals do you not like, the growling, or the clean vocals? I like to do both, but I definitely have room for improvement, with the clean vocals. I'm just lookin' for some honest opinions, so I can improve, and know what needs improvement and what doesn't.

thanks


----------



## Fiction (Aug 6, 2011)

definitely work on you're cleans.. the growls were pretty good. Also, production needs some work.. but you're doing it all at home by yourself so I'm sure you'll learn some neat mixing tricks the more you do it.. thats all practice as well.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 6, 2011)

Totaly off topic, but I spent a day hiking in Jeddidiah Smith Redwoods state park in extreme nothern Cali. It's just off "redwood highway" between Crescent City CA and Grants Pass OR.. Awsome terrain, small waterfalls everywhere, and huge old growth trees. Don't worry about the cougers.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 6, 2011)

Jedediah Smith said:


> That's awesome, man, I've never had a chance to visit any of the many parks (i believe there are about 10 parks that are named, after him), that his name graces. I hear most of them are quite beautiful. Check out the tunes, while you're here!


 
 Great Epic. I love the way the song proggresses. I think the video could use more interwoven scenes from TV/Movie/documenteries and such. Thats just my ussual preference with all videos though. I've just never prefered to watch a singer unless the singer is playing also (like Chuck S. of Death). Anything that is psychodelic, conceptual, and brutal at the same time is WINNING!!! we musn't forget charlie


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty interesting, man.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 6, 2011)

There are some interesting things going on in the song for sure. I think you should stop double or even triple posting, because the moderators will be upset.

I like the middle eastern influenced vocals around 10 minutes into your song.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 6, 2011)

Jedediah Smith said:


> word, i didn't realize that was against the rules, i'll try to be more careful next time. Which things did i triple post? I know i double posted one of my videos, in the youtube thread, but I figured that more people would have added shit, since I posted it. It ended up being directly after my previous post, so I guess i'll have to watch out for that. What would the moderators do, kick me off, for newbie ignorance?



What's against the rules is that you mustn't make two consecutive posts without anyone else's response in between, like you've done several times in this thread. The idea is that if you have anything to add since your last post, you edit the last post and append the information to it.

They'll probably give you a warning.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

for some reason, i can't put some of the pics up, so here are some equipment pics. I'll try to put more up, asap.



NaYoN said:


> What's against the rules is that you mustn't make two consecutive posts without anyone else's response in between, like you've done several times in this thread. The idea is that if you have anything to add since your last post, you edit the last post and append the information to it.
> 
> They'll probably give you a warning.


whoops, i guess I just did exactly that, again. Sorry, moderators, please don't ban me, I'm just trying to get my shit set-up. 

thanks for the heads up
- Dakota

I have finished writing all of the songs, for my next observation. It is to be a concept album, with 8 songs. The concept should allow me to write some pretty cool lyrics. I am going to have the concept revolve around the life cycle of a tree, having the tree as a metaphor, for human life. The leaves are events and memories, so on and so forth. I'll post the track names, artwork, and album title, once I get closer to releasing it.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 7, 2011)

Stop, collect your thoughts and post what you want to say, don't post multiple scattered things several times a day.

We tend to limit people to one bump per day of promotional threads like this

Also, keep your self-promotion to one thread


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Aug 7, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Stop, collect your thoughts and post what you want to say, don't post multiple scattered things several times a day.
> 
> We tend to limit people to one bump per day of promotional threads like this
> 
> Also, keep your self-promotion to one thread


Ok, thanks for the info. I'll try to make sure to do that. So if no-one has replied, but it's been a day since my last post, am I allowed to post again? Also, did you get a chance to listen to any of my work? I know I must seem like a total newb, but I just love hearing feedback, from other musicians. It lets me know what's good, what needs works, etc.

Thank you,
Dakota


----------



## technomancer (Aug 8, 2011)

Jedediah Smith said:


> Ok, thanks for the info. I'll try to make sure to do that. So if no-one has replied, but it's been a day since my last post, am I allowed to post again?



Yup you've got it.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Aug 9, 2011)

finalized logo finished. I'll probably get some new ones, soon, but this is the one, for now.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm working on finishing the rough edits, of the tracks, for my new album. I'll get a link posted, as soon as they're done. Once I record these rough tracks, I will teach the songs, to the band members, that I meet, when I move to Cali. After that, we will record them and use them as our debut cd. I can't wait for the world to hear these songs, I believe them to be my best work to date.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 1, 2011)

I still have yet to hear any information on whether or not I will be allowed to move to Cali. I should get word any day now. Being prohibited from moving would put a serious damper on my plans. Anyway, I have been working on my rough edit tracks and they are coming along quite well. I'll put one of the songs up -in rough form, mind you- in a couple of days.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 3, 2011)

I just ordered my new agile 8-string!!! so fucking pumped!!! 
Agile Interceptor Pro 828 MN Tribal Purple at RondoMusic.com


----------



## JamesM (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 21, 2011)

check it out: 8 strings of pure progressive death metal magic! plays like a dream and sounds amazing. I've been writing some new material on it that sounds great, but we'll leave that for a later time. I'll get the 2 rough cuts - for my new album - posted here and on facebook, as soon as possible. By soon, I mean tomorrow!


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 23, 2011)

Jedediah Smith | Facebook

i have three new songs up on my facebook page. go to info and go to the music player. the songs are called: "Reflections", "There Was No One There (interlude)", and "Still Makes A Sound". they are rough edits of songs for my new album. only one has lyrics at this point and I think the vocals on it could sound a lot better, so that's why I make rough versions first, right? the drums are a little rough in a couple parts, but are pretty much perfect. The mistakes are partly due to my playing ability, but mostly due to the crude recording methods I am forced to use seeing as how I have to be one man recording studio. at least i'm actually playing the drums and then not altering them afterwards, right? oh, and since i'm in the process of moving, i don't have my drums right now and only one of my guitars, so i can't record for at least a couple weeks.

give them a listen and let me know what you think. give me some honest opinions, so that I can put some effort into fixing my mistakes for the master mix. 

thanks- Dakota


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 23, 2011)

haha is this real? I just watched that video and have been cracking up for non-stop for like 5 minutes. There's no way this is serious....


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 23, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> haha is this real? I just watched that video and have been cracking up for non-stop for like 5 minutes. There's no way this is serious....



yes, it is real. yes, it is serious. i am extremely serious about my work. i know the video isn't very good, but I worked extremely hard on it and for doing everything myself, I think it turned out pretty decent. I'm not a music video producer though, I'm a musician, i just wanted to try my hand at making a video for one of my songs. if you want to listen to some more of my music and give me some constructive criticism, I'm more than happy to listen to your opinions. Which part of the video made you laugh the hardest? Which parts did you find most unsatisfactory? did you even listen to the music or do you not have ears? if you do have ears which part of my song did you hate the most?

thanks- dakota
have a great day


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice axe dude. I like the specs on those.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 24, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Nice axe dude. I like the specs on those.



thanks man, I'm lovin it so far. it took a little bit to get used to having the strings a little closer together than they are on a six, but it sounds awesome and plays amazing. The bottom end is brutal. I think it's an extremely good deal for the price you pay. If it was from any of the better known brands it would probably be 2 g's. The maple fretboard is really nice, plays super smooth. I really like the kahler tremolo, I hadn't ever played one before this. It's a lot better than the floyd I have on my dean. With the fine tuners on the kahler I can actually tune down more than a whole note (i like to play in drop tunings: drop d, drop b, drop e for the 8), unlike the floyd where you can barely tune down any more than a half note. Plus, the action is way smoother and the bar stays out of the way of my picking hand when I'm playing on the higher strings. Overall, I would definitely recommend it to anyone who is looking for a solid 8 string with a good sound and smooth feel.

Did you get a chance to listen to the new songs I put up on my facebook? They're rough edits, but they sound pretty good.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 24, 2011)

Just did. I liked (not a fb member so I couldn't click a like) Reflections the best.
They're all in that moody/psychodelic realm so it's a matter of being in the mood I think. Nice to hear people being more experimental instead of the same ole blast beats with gutterals (I like that stuff as well sometimes). Interesting changes (tempo and key) and textural shifts. Guitar tracks seemed to be clipping out some, but through my laptop's built-in speakers alot of things do.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 24, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Just did. I liked (not a fb member so I couldn't click a like) Reflections the best.
> They're all in that moody/psychodelic realm so it's a matter of being in the mood I think. Nice to hear people being more experimental instead of the same ole blast beats with gutterals (I like that stuff as well sometimes). Interesting changes (tempo and key) and textural shifts. Guitar tracks seemed to be clipping out some, but through my laptop's built-in speakers alot of things do.



Thanks. I really like to mix in a bit of everything. I think it would be boring to write in just one style when there is so much more that could be done. I like to contrast super heavy shit w/ super mellow parts. The other five songs I have for the album are a lot heavier than these, but still have more than their share of clean passages to break up the action. I do like to put blast beats in there, but I prefer to have groovy rhythmic stuff occur more often, so as to not blast beat people into musical submission. Although occasionally, that's pretty awesome in and of itself.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 26, 2011)

Jedediah Smith | Facebook

Check out my three new rough tracks, to be re-recorded for my upcoming album. The songs are posted on my wall, or go to info and use the music player. The songs are titled "Reflections", "There Was No One There (interlude)", and "Still Makes A Sound". The vocals on "There Was No One There" definitely need work. The drums are nearly perfect, but a couple parts are a little rough. These are rough edits after all. I'll post more rough's as soon as I get settled into my new apartment and get my drums and recording equipment set up.

Thanks much friends - D


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 28, 2011)

Let me clarify something. If you don't like my music, or my video, feel free to say so. Just make sure you tell me why because I'm here to get feedback from other musicians on how I can make my music better, not to gain fans. If you just criticize my material and don't give any explanation why you didn't like it, I can't learn anything. Likewise if you have something good to say. I want to learn, not be harassed. I don't care whether or not you like my music, but give me something I can use to better myself. Also, you can listen to my first 3 albums, for free, on last.fm. Search I Hope You Freeze To Death, that's our old name. Try listening to everything someone has to offer before writing them off. Remember, constructive criticism.

Thanks,
Dakota


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Sep 28, 2011)

rad aye bro


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

My probation transfer has finally been accepted. I will be in California within a week, where I can finally start jammin with my bass player, Connor. From that point we will start looking for other musicians to be in the project. Unfortunately I've already missed the deadline to start school at M.I. this fall, so I'll be starting in March. I've been waiting for this news for a long time and I wasn't exactly sure it was gonna go the way I wanted it to, in fact I was expecting the worst, so I'm excited to finally get this opportunity. It's time to get this project off the ground.

I'll post new material once I get settled into my new place.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Oct 12, 2011)

Haven't heard the song yet but really hard to imagine growling over that rather pleasant stuff you were playing in the first vid


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Oct 12, 2011)

You know what man? Fuck it, with a bit of polishing on the mixing, the drums, and the clean vocals (as well as upping the bass) I reckon that would sound pretty good. Hats off to you for just going out there totally and doing your own thing instead of re-hashing a tired genre. Thumbs up man!


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 13, 2011)

LamaSabachthani said:


> You know what man? Fuck it, with a bit of polishing on the mixing, the drums, and the clean vocals (as well as upping the bass) I reckon that would sound pretty good. Hats off to you for just going out there totally and doing your own thing instead of re-hashing a tired genre. Thumbs up man!



Indeed. This is some cool stuff that simply needs a bit retooling.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the constructive criticism. All of the things you mentioned do need to be improved. My recording set-up is pretty dinosauric, at least in terms of what most people use nowadays, so I've just been trying to do my best with it. I do have a lot to learn about tone and recording in general, so I'm glad to be going to musicians institute, where I can have access to some of the best teachers and equipment around. Not to mention, being around that many other musicians I am bound to find the right guys for this band. I'm still on the fence about whether I want to find a different vocalist cause I like my vocals, I just think they need to be improved upon. The one problem is that I can't sing and play, so I couldn't sing live until I learned how. I was thinking that it would be cool to release both an instrumental and vocal version of ep's/album's, similar to what Periphery did (I'm glad they did cause that singer makes my ears bleed, in a bad way). That way the people who hate the vox don't have to listen to them and we could just go instrumental at shows. Also, the fewer people you have in a band the less hassle there is with money, equipment, etc, so I'm not against having a four piece. Although I was thinking having a keyboardist would be sick, so maybe a five piece.


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 14, 2011)

The song needs ALOT of work, but theres definitely some potential aside from alot of it sounding like a joke, like dethklok or something. Im sure its already your intention, but for sure you need to find yourself a real vocalist. As for the music video, it was probably a colossal waste of your time. Good job though, for doing everything yourself.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Oct 15, 2011)

Quantumface said:


> The song needs ALOT of work, but theres definitely some potential aside from alot of it sounding like a joke, like dethklok or something. Im sure its already your intention, but for sure you need to find yourself a real vocalist. As for the music video, it was probably a colossal waste of your time. Good job though, for doing everything yourself.



Which song is being referred too? A lot of my music is supposed to be funny, but not in the way that dethklok is. My first 3 albums were all just about smoking weed and partying, government corruption, etc, etc, etc. I don't believe the video was a waste of my time, someone I knew killed them self and I thought I should put it out there that I think that people who commit suicide are spineless pussies who give up rather than face their problems. That's aside the point though, I was also in the process of coming off of severe painkiller addiction and I think it was good to have a project like that to work on, while trying to overcome my own issues. I know the video isn't very good, but I worked hard and I don't care what people think. Most people are idiots and don't know what's really going on being closed doors. As for the vocals, if you are referring to my new rough edits, I am well aware that the vocal tracks suck ass. You should check out my other music, either on facebook, or on last.fm, then give me an opinion on the vocals. There are links to both in this thread. I think the vocals on my last album, In the Hands of Man..., are actually pretty good, but please let me know your opinion. On last.fm, the page is under I Hope You Freeze To Death. I'm not saying I am the greatest singer ever, but give them a listen and if you still think they suck let me know, so I can add your opinion into my collective thought process on band member selection. I would like to be the vocalist, but I will not do it if I am not the best option going forward. I am going to be taking vocal lessons at some point after I move out to L.A. next week. I'm going to attend musicians institute and take elective vocal classes, aside from my main guitar performance degree. I would prefer to have as few members in the band than is absolutely necessary.

another reason my vocals sound worse now than they did on my last album is because I have been smoking more cigarettes than usual, as I've had a lot of stress lately. I need to quit if I ever hope to be a good singer. I have a good voice, I just need to learn how to sing properly and I need to quit smoking. I need to learn how to sing from the diaphragm and I need to learn breathing techniques. Quitting smoking is gonna be the hardest part though. The stress of being on probation and not being allowed to smoke weed is brutal. The bad kind of brutal, especially since I have chronic migraines which 5 doctors have told me I require marijuana for (I've tried dozens of rx meds w/ little to no success), but the court won't let me smoke even though I have a license. That's how I came to be addicted to pain pills, but I quit oxycontin, so I know I can quit cigarettes though I know it will probably be harder, even though the withdrawals aren't going to be any where near as intense. I'm sure my drug abuse didn't help my vocals either.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been working on some 8-string material for the new album and it's sounding pretty sick. The two songs I have so far are really long, one's over 20 minutes, the other is around fifteen. Three days left 'till I move out to cali, I'm excited to start working on this new stuff, with a full band. I've been recording as a one man band for a long time, so it'll be nice to have some help and some new ideas. 

peace,
Dakota

p.s. smoke weed everyday


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 17, 2011)

Jedediah Smith said:


> Which song is being referred too? A lot of my music is supposed to be funny, but not in the way that dethklok is. My first 3 albums were all just about smoking weed and partying, government corruption, etc, etc, etc. I don't believe the video was a waste of my time, someone I knew killed them self and I thought I should put it out there that I think that people who commit suicide are spineless pussies who give up rather than face their problems. That's aside the point though, I was also in the process of coming off of severe painkiller addiction and I think it was good to have a project like that to work on, while trying to overcome my own issues. I know the video isn't very good, but I worked hard and I don't care what people think. Most people are idiots and don't know what's really going on being closed doors. As for the vocals, if you are referring to my new rough edits, I am well aware that the vocal tracks suck ass. You should check out my other music, either on facebook, or on last.fm, then give me an opinion on the vocals. There are links to both in this thread. I think the vocals on my last album, In the Hands of Man..., are actually pretty good, but please let me know your opinion. On last.fm, the page is under I Hope You Freeze To Death. I'm not saying I am the greatest singer ever, but give them a listen and if you still think they suck let me know, so I can add your opinion into my collective thought process on band member selection. I would like to be the vocalist, but I will not do it if I am not the best option going forward. I am going to be taking vocal lessons at some point after I move out to L.A. next week. I'm going to attend musicians institute and take elective vocal classes, aside from my main guitar performance degree. I would prefer to have as few members in the band than is absolutely necessary.
> 
> another reason my vocals sound worse now than they did on my last album is because I have been smoking more cigarettes than usual, as I've had a lot of stress lately. I need to quit if I ever hope to be a good singer. I have a good voice, I just need to learn how to sing properly and *I need to quit smoking*. I need to learn how to sing from the diaphragm and I need to learn breathing techniques. Quitting smoking is gonna be the hardest part though. The stress of being on probation and not being allowed to smoke weed is brutal. The bad kind of brutal, especially since I have chronic migraines which 5 doctors have told me I require marijuana for (I've tried dozens of rx meds w/ little to no success), but the court won't let me smoke even though I have a license. That's how I came to be addicted to pain pills, but I quit oxycontin, so I know I can quit cigarettes though I know it will probably be harder, even though the withdrawals aren't going to be any where near as intense. I'm sure my drug abuse didn't help my vocals either.






Jedediah Smith said:


> I've been working on some 8-string material for the new album and it's sounding pretty sick. The two songs I have so far are really long, one's over 20 minutes, the other is around fifteen. Three days left 'till I move out to cali, I'm excited to start working on this new stuff, with a full band. I've been recording as a one man band for a long time, so it'll be nice to have some help and some new ideas.
> 
> peace,
> Dakota
> ...



Just thought id remind you to find a real singer then. also, now you get to post in thsi thread twice today if you want.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Oct 18, 2011)

Quantumface said:


> Just thought id remind you to find a real singer then. also, now you get to post in thsi thread twice today if you want.



I'm leaning towards that option, but I've never had any formal voice training, which I plan to start after I move. I will be keeping my eye out and auditioning any vocalists that I feel could be right for the job. If you're saying that I should find a different singer because you don't like the style that's one thing, but I know I have the vocal talent to do it. I just need to be trained in how to sing properly, as I know people who have taken lessons and they come out sounding much better than before. Voice is an instrument like any other, practice makes perfect. I can't sing and play at the same time though, so we would be playing instrumental at shows and would probably release two versions of albums (instrumental and one w/ vocals). That is, if I decide to stay on as the vocalist. I will not stay on as the vocalist if I don't believe I am capable, which at this point I may not be, but I'm still gonna take lessons to make myself a better musician. I got as good at guitar as I am by practicing and taking lessons, so I have no reason to believe that a skill that I have never been instructed on wouldn't be bettered by taking lessons and practicing my ass off. This is only my clean vocals too cause I know there's nothing wrong with my growling, but I can hear every mistake I make on all of my songs and if lessons can't fix the errors then I'm not gonna sing. I know at this point my vocals won't cut it in the big leagues and I will most likely hire another singer, but I'm gonna work my ass off trying to improve my vocal technique. I appreciate your advice, good sir.

Thanks - Dakota


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Oct 18, 2011)

less than 2 days and counting till Cali. I got my new amp today, it's a Carvin V3M w/ 2 1x12 cabs. Less wattage than most people use, but it's plenty loud for live performance and sounds killer. It has a great clean sound for a tube amp. The only tube amps w/ better clean sound are old Fender Twin or Deluxe Reverb, but this one sounds bitchin. The drive channels sound amazing as well. I haven't gotten much of a chance to mess with it, as I had to pack it back up and load it into the moving van, so I'll try to post a video or something when I get moved in.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Oct 20, 2011)

Got in to LA last night. Gotta unpack all my shit and set up my apartment, then it's time for metal.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm finally starting to get settled into my new place, but I've never lived anywhere besides Colorado, so it definitely takes a little time to get used to LA. Connor and I have finally started jamming and the results are sounding pretty sweet. We should be able to get some new material up soon, though probably not for a month or so. We've decided to scrap most of the songs that I had planned for my next full album, due to the fact that the new stuff we're writing is better by far, and that they were all six string songs (I recently acquired an eight-string, so I've been writing some cool stuff for that). We will be using a variety of guitars and tunings, 6-string included.

Connor has been going to M.I. now for a month or so (I'm starting in January). He won the M.I. D'Addario Bass Scholarship (see below)
D'Addario Bass Scholarship Awarded to Connor Coram | Oct 26, 2011 | News & Events at Musicians Institute
and is endorsed by Spector Bass
Stuart Spector Designs, LTD - Makers of fine electric and bass guitars: UNCOMPROMISING QUALITY | UNPARALLELED VERSATILITY | UNBELIEVABLE SOUND
and Ansir Music.
Ansir Music

here is his youtube channel:
MetalHeadBass666&#39;s Channel - YouTube

I'm super stoked to get some new shit recorded, so that's gonna be my main focus, but I'll try to post some sort of material soon because it may take a little while for us to get some songs down. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 11, 2011)

Glad to hear your getting setup and finding some great musicians to jam with (that's definitely a good point of LA). Will be great to check out ya'lls (don't hear ya'll out there much lol) stuff when posted.

Hope you can stay outta trouble out there lol (I'd have a hard time with that myself).
Cops aren't so cool as they are in the peoples republic of boulder.

I'll check out your above links when I have more time tommorow. Continued good luck man.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's a couple videos of me just jamming some improv stuff on my strat and my Agile 8-string. It's all played on the spot, nothing written before hand. I'll post some of my new material once it's ready. We have four songs written, so far and I want to get at least one of them recorded in the next month. until then, please check out these videos.


this first one is just improv. soloing using an A blues scale, A harmonic minor, Whole/half tone tapping and soloing, and F#minor


the second one is me just freestyle jamming some riffs on the eight string

Let me know what you think. I'll try to get more stuff posted soon.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 1, 2011)

You know there _are_ threads outside of this one, right?


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Dec 1, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You know there _are_ threads outside of this one, right?



yes, I'm not retarded. I've posted in other threads, not as much as this one though. I like to get usable feedback from musicians, so I don't see why it's a problem for me to post mostly in my own thread. Besides, I haven't even been posting very often lately because I'm working on new material, which I'll post here when it's ready. If you're gonna be a douche why don't you at least check out the videos and tell me how much they suck, so I can hear an opinion on the music being played, not just bitching about where I choose to post guitar videos.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not being a douche, hence the "  " at the end there. 


Here's some constructive criticism for you though:

Stop releasing a million poor quality vidoes (not the playing but the rec quality) and focus on doing a few really well recorded, edited, HD videos. 

Everytime you release a video where we can't really make out what you're playing all it's doing is making us want to not click it the next time but if you put something out where a lot of effort has gone into making the video then fuck yes I'll click it again.

Hell man I'll watch banjo duels just because they're in sweet sweet 1080p.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Dec 1, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I'm not being a douche, hence the "  " at the end there.
> 
> 
> Here's some constructive criticism for you though:
> ...



Thanks for the thoughts, I'll definitely work on that and I apologize for misconstruing your previous comment. I wouldn't have known that the video quality was an issue had you not said anything about it, so thank you. I knew the video's weren't very high quality (I used my iphone for the last couple clips), but I didn't really put much effort into improving it. I'll try to get some new clips up w/ better video/audio next time. Thanks again.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jan 26, 2012)

The writing process is nearly complete, I have five songs finished and am working on the sixth and final track for the album. The material is by far my best work and the addition of Connor on bass adds a dimension that was previously missing. We will be using 8 and 6-string guitars, 6, 5, and 4-string basses (fretless and fretted), and will be sharing the vocal duties. We'll both being doing growls and Connor will take the higher range clean vocals, while I'll do the mid-low range work. I'm undecided about the drums, as of yet, but I have some good ideas. We should have at least one song finished within the next couple weeks, so I will post that, when it's ready. The album title and track names have already been decided upon, but I'll release those further on down the line, after the cover art has been completed and the songs have been published. Based on my estimates, the album will most likely be ready, for a early-mid fall release. Until then....


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's a new pre-production track for y'all, that I'm using as my final project for a class at Musician's institute. This is going to be the 7th track on our album, to be tracked in late june/early july and hopefully released in late september/early October. I did the drums on this version, but the session drums on the final album will be done by Jordan Belfast, formerly of Allegaeon. It was recorded at my apartment, through protools, using a variety of mics. 

Also, we are currently working with Ansir Music and Artisan bass works, to create new custom instruments. I will post more updates soon, including studio footage, artwork, track listings, etc., etc...

Green Noise Pre-Production by Dakota Diemand on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Mar 15, 2012)

More info on the new album. The album will be entitled, "HeSapa", and will feature 8 tracks. It is to be self-produced and self-released, with a timeline for release in the fall. One of our bass player's other bands, Perceptionist, is having their album mastered by Navene Koperweis, of Animals as Leaders. Depending on how good their stuff sounds, we may go the same route, once all of the recording and mixing is done. I will be doing all of the guitars on the album, plus I'll be sharing vocals with Connor. Connor will handle all of the bass work. Jordan Belfast, formerly of Allegaeon, will be playing the drums. The album will be recorded/mixed at my home studio in Hollywood, aside from the drums, which we will be flying to Colorado to record, in late June. There will be more soon, so in the mean time, enjoy our new pre-production track, posted above.

Peace - Dakota


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Mar 17, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/JedediahSmith420


----------



## Jedediah Smith (May 29, 2012)

Mile High Pre-Production by Jedediah Smith on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

new pre-production track. We go into the studio for reals in July. Studio vids and more tracks coming soon.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (May 31, 2012)

video for the new song. please let me know how much it sucks.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 1, 2012)

That was fuckin awesome! Liked you guys on Facebook. Your sig says your from Colorado? Got any shows coming up here? I'd love to come and check you guys out live.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jun 2, 2012)

(303)


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jun 2, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> That was fuckin awesome! Liked you guys on Facebook. Your sig says your from Colorado? Got any shows coming up here? I'd love to come and check you guys out live.



Thanks man, I appreciate it! I'm from Longmont, CO, but I'm living in Hollywood right now. I go to school at Musician's Institute for audio engineering and guitar. We're still working on our album and we don't really have a full band yet, so we probably won't be playing live for another few months. I wanna have something to put out there before we start gigging, so I'm gonna finish up the album first, then get ready for playing shows. At this point, we're a three piece, but our drummer lives back in the 303, so we're gonna have to figure out some logistics. If you know of Allegaeon, from Fort Collins, their old drummer, Jordan Belfast, we'll be doing the drumming on our record. We've been good friends for a long time and he is the best drummer I've ever met, so I'm really excited to get in the studio and see what he can do with our music. I've been playing the drums on my songs for quite some time and though I can hold my own, I'm a professional guitarist, not drummer, so I'm pumped to have a real drummer playing on the record. Thanks for the interest man, good to see that there are some fellow Coloradan's on this site! (303)


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jul 27, 2012)

Been working in the studio for a few days now, getting drum parts solid, started playin' for keeps today. New tama silverstar kit sounds BRUTAL.
The album will be seven tracks long, 4 full songs and three filler tracks, all of which I think are pretty badass. HeSapa is to be the name of the album. I'll post the track listing and album art when it is ready. The line-up is as follows:

Dakota Diemand: 8 and 6 string Electric Guitar, Acoustic Guitar, Vocals, Keys, Dulcimer, Harmonica
Connor Coram (Also in Perceptionist): Bass, Piccolo Bass, Vocals, Keys, Saz
Jordon Belfast (formerly of Allegaeon): Drums

I'll be recording and mixing the whole album out of my apartment studio, which I have dubbed "Twin Peaks Audio", then handing it off to mastering. I'll be posting more pictures and some studio vids in the coming weeks, as well as some of the recording tricks and techniques that I've been messing with. Hopefully, by the end of September, we'll have a new track for you to listen to. We're probably looking at a late november, early december release for the album. Until then, there is much work to be done! Keep it fucking brutal.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Aug 23, 2012)

Tracking is officially complete!!! It's sounding epically brutal! Now on to the task of getting this bitch mixed and ready for distribution!!!

I've decided to simplify the mix a little bit, so we're going to be going instrumental, for the time being. The line-up remains the same, but without vocals, dulcimer, saz, harmonica, and keys. I really wanted to add all of it in, but in the end, their really weren't any places where I felt it necessary to add much more texturing and I feel the guitars, bass, and drums do enough talking on their own. 

The time approaches when we'll finally be able to release some new material and I'm super excited to put it out there for everyone to hear.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 10, 2012)

Fear and Loathing by Jedediah Smith on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

new song. Recorded with my Dean ML and Gibson SG, through my marshall and carvin, respectively. I ran direct out of the head into protools. The bass was recorded direct out of a 1986 Trace Elliot 4x4 Combo. As for the drums, aside from the kick, I didn't replace anything. I also didn't quantize anything (call me crazy, but I don't give a shit, fuck all this fake drum bullshit). The drumset used was my new Tama Silverstar 6 piece, with 14" paiste 2002 sound edge hats, 16" crash, and 18" Crash. Also, a 14" sabian aa miniature china, 20" apx ride, a 7" alu bell, and also a 12" Zildjian A splash. For the kick, I used a Shure b91a for the kick in, b52 for the kick out, and a yamaha subkick. I used a b57 for the top snare, with an sm57 on the bottom. The toms were done with audix fusion f10 and f12 mics. The ride was done with an audix f15 and the overheads were AKG Perception 420's, set up as a spaced pair. All of this was recorded, mixed, and mastered in my Hollywood apartment, with much tolerance from my neighbors (thanks to them for not complaining).


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 10, 2012)

First thing that came to mind for me:


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 10, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> First thing that came to mind for me:
> 
> 
> right on. it's more or less the right idea.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 11, 2012)

Fear and Loathing by Jedediah Smith on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

New song, "Fear and Loathing". A tribute to Dr. Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Oct 15, 2012)

Final version of the 1st track from our new album.

Mile High by Jedediah Smith on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

www.facebook.com/jedediahsmith420

The album is going to be released, on 10/31/12, and will be available through CDbaby, itunes, amazon, etc, etc.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Oct 31, 2012)

Today is the day!! The album is now available for purchase online.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/hesapa/id561938080


----------



## spawnofthesith (Oct 31, 2012)

Will be buying when I haz moneys again


----------



## Volteau (Oct 31, 2012)

You have definitely come a longggg way since you started the first post here. Nice job man. Glad to see you saw this through. Will also buy when I get my next paycheck (meaning tomorrow and then gonna "cachingggg" it on Friday). And holy crap is there a huge difference between Mile High pre and the new one :O. Cool stuff.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the feedback!!!! Please share your opinion of the full album, once you get a chance to listen to it.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Nov 7, 2012)

HeSapa | Jedediah Smith

Finally set up a bandcamp page, so feel free to meander on over and maybe check out a track or two!!!!


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Nov 10, 2012)

You can now stream the whole album from our facebook page, via the bandcamp app.


----------



## kylendm (Nov 11, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> haha is this real? I just watched that video and have been cracking up for non-stop for like 5 minutes. There's no way this is serious....


Coming from a guy named uncreative. 

Anyway, I thought the music was pretty interesting. The clean vocals weren't my thing at all, you should work on that or maybe find someone else for that but the screams and growls were good. The guitar work is pretty interesting too. I just let the video play while i browsed the internet and it was cool stuff.

EDIT: That was based of the video in the first post. The new stuff is definitely cool man. Keep it up!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, find a singer bro.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. We're still up in the air as to whether we want to have vocals or not. I'd do it, but I can't sing and play, at the same time, which would cause some problems live. We may have found a permanent drummer, who lives here in Hollywood, so we might be able to start playing shows soon. That'll give us a chance to get some more opinions on whether or not we should get a vocalist, plus it would be badass to finally start gigging and getting our name out there.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Nov 18, 2012)

Another successful band practice jammed out.... working on some new grooves for y'all. We may have found a long term replacement drummer and are looking at a few options for a second guitarist. If all goes according to plan, once we get the roster squared away, we should be playing shows by spring. More updates soon, go ahead and bump some "HeSapa" tunes in the meantime! We've been getting a lot of great feedback from everyone whose listened to it. Let us hear your opinion, be it good or bad!


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Nov 22, 2012)

Here's some photos of my custom 8-string that's being built by Artisan Bassworks. The top is Swamp Ash, with a tone strip that has bloodwood cubes, accented by koa. The back is wenge and the neck is made from koa. To top that off, it's got a beautiful Bacote fretboard. The pickups will be Lundgren Model M8's, the same pickups used by Meshuggah. There's still a month or two more work to be done on this baby, but damn is she looking sharp. More to come.

Connor recorded the entire album on his Artisan 4 string fretless bass and has a 6-string fretless also currently in the works.

Artisan Bass Works | World's Easiest Playing Basses

Artisan instruments feature the "ANSIR" Angled neck technology.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Nov 24, 2012)

HeSapa | Jedediah Smith

Check out tracks "Blazing Trails" and "X Marks the Spot".

Tracks 2 and 5 from our new album are acoustic tracks, recorded with my Martin 000cxe, running direct into pro-tools.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Feb 2, 2013)

Jedediah Smith | jedediah smith

The Official Jedediah Smith Website has now been set up!!! Go check it out!!! There's some stuff there now, but we will be adding more to it as time goes on. We are currently working on a new 5 track EP, which we are hoping to start tracking in march.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Mar 24, 2013)

Our bass player, Connor Coram, graduated yesterday from the Musician's Institute, as the most outstanding player in his class! In other news, writing for the new album is nearing completion. The album will be titled "Tall Tales". We are hard at work transcribing the new songs and are close to being ready to audition for a second Guitarist and a drummer. Keep your eyes open cause we're about to take this band to the next level! Thanks for all the support, everyone!


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad it's coming together for you out there.
Have you had any luck yet with finding other suitable members for live shows yet?


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jun 21, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Glad it's coming together for you out there.
> Have you had any luck yet with finding other suitable members for live shows yet?



Not yet. We've got a bead on some guitarists, but it's proving to be quite difficult to find a drummer who can play our material. We just finished writing our next album and I've written almost all of the drum parts, but unfortunately I can't be in two places at once, so we'll have to find someone who can help us blast-beat our way to success. We've learned so much from attending Musician's Institute and we think the new material we've written is gonna blow people away, so we're gonna work our asses off to get a line-up together. Then we'll be ready to kick ass and take names! Thanks for the continued support!


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jul 14, 2013)

My first lesson video... Lesson on using diminished 7th chords to find inversion shapes, plus a few licks from a new song, as well as some improv. using diminished and other symmetrical scale and arpeggio ideas.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jul 30, 2013)

Jamming with the new Kemper Power Head! Badass piece of equipment, I must say!


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Jedediah Smith (Feb 20, 2014)

Playthrough of our newest song. Subscibe to our youtube channel to check out our other videos.
Jedediah Smith - "Meander" Dakota Diemand Guitar Playthrough - YouTube


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Mar 2, 2014)

Cover of the Walking Dead theme song.
Jedediah Smith - "The Walking Dead" Theme Song - YouTube


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 2, 2014)

Always creative man .

Meander is just all over the place insane!!! Wow


----------



## Rizzo (Mar 3, 2014)

Congratulations dude, both for your music and for your strenght of will!
Couldn't you put your previous IHYFTD free albums on bandcamp for downloading? It would be much more efficient!


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Apr 5, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Always creative man .
> 
> Meander is just all over the place insane!!! Wow



Thanks, man! Glad you enjoyed! If you like that, you're gonna love the rest of the album!


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Apr 5, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> Congratulations dude, both for your music and for your strenght of will!
> Couldn't you put your previous IHYFTD free albums on bandcamp for downloading? It would be much more efficient!



Thanks, man! I think I am gonna do that at some point, I've just been focusing on getting Jedediah Smith up and running, so I haven't had a chance to go back to the old stuff. There's gonna be a few older riffs on the new album, so look forward to that!


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Apr 5, 2014)

Howdy, Y'all! For those of you who don't know us, we are Jedediah Smith. Founded by Musician's Institute students, Connor Coram and Dakota Diemand, we play an eclectic mix of everything metal, thrown in with many other styles of music (rock, country, blues, jazz, folk, funk, fusion, etc.). We recently finished recording our new album, "Tall Tales", and it is currently being mixed and mastered by Jamie King, at the Basement Recording NC (Between the Buried and Me, Scale the Summit, Perceptionist). We plan to release the album sometime in the summer. In the meantime, please check out/subscribe to our YouTube channel, where we post play-through's, covers, and lesson videos. Some of our recent covers include: The Twilight Zone theme, King of the Hill Theme, Duke Nukem 3D, Bill Nye the Science Guy, and many more. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-UraLvJx7i3XNRrZ7G2Dmw

Also, feel free to check out our official website, Jedediah Smith | Progressive Metal for the path less traveled..., where you can find links to all of our social media pages (Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, CDBaby, Reverbnation, etc.).


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry we've been slow with the updates recently, we're still waiting on mixing and mastering. We can't wait to share these songs with everybody. In the meantime, check out our youtube vids and sich. Also, an announcement: We will be dropping the album, for free, on Bandcamp (donations welcome) - when the time is right. Also, I am working on a draft for a short story, that will serve as a backdrop for the new album. It will be available on our website, in pdf form, as will the charts/tabs for most of the new songs. We're working on setting up our online store and hope to have some t-shirts and posters, along with hard copies of our music, available sometime after we release the album.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (May 26, 2014)

First official teaser for the new album and its accompanying short story.

Jedediah Smith - Tall Tales Official Album/Story Teaser #1 "NeverSummer" - YouTube


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's the fully mixed and mastered final version of "Gold". We released the pre-pro version a while back, but our man Jamie King took our mix to the next level with his mastering wizardry. Our first single, "Gone Fishin", will be released in July, along with the official release date and album artwork! The album itself will be released in August.

Jedediah Smith - NEW SONG "Gold"/Official Album Teaser #2 - YouTube


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jul 5, 2014)

I proudly present the first single off of our upcoming album. "Gone Fishin" is the 10th track on the new album, Tall Tales. The album will be released for digital download, on August 6, 2014. It will be available for free, via our website, Jedediah Smith | Progressive Metal for the path less traveled... | Home, or via our band camp page, jedediahsmith420.bandcamp.com. Also included with download is a copy of the short story that serves as a backdrop for the tunes.

Jedediah Smith - NEW SONG "Gone Fishin" - Official Album Teaser #3 - YouTube


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Jul 8, 2014)

Guitar Play-through of our new song, "Gone Fishin'.
Jedediah Smith - "Gone Fishin" Guitar Play-Through - YouTube


----------

